
Ask HN: How do you get your maps for print? - adnanh
What service do you use to get street &#x2F; data maps ready for print?
======
bufferoverflow
Print? You mean like for art?

~~~
adnanh
Like paper, but one could also print on canvas, so yeah, that too.

